# Kreg bandsaw fence is a resawing dream



## matt1970

Thanks for this review…was it difficult to install (including the rip scale)...I noticed you have the little window on your saw cover…ddid you put that in or is that a new upgraded cover…?

I would really like to have better re-saw capability…on my SS…


----------



## 8iowa

The bandsaw actually dates back to 1983. Since then it has received numerous upgrades; larger aluminum table, cool blocks, blade back-up ball bearing rollers, and the new cover with the tension adjustment "window". 
this bandsaw still has the original tires. I have replacements, but if it ain't broke - don't fix it. I also have the older deluxe fence, which locks front and rear. It can do a reasonable job of resawing, but not with the precision of the Kreg Fence.

The Kreg Fence installation only took about 1/2 hour.


----------



## croessler

What am I missing? I only see Shop Smith on the bandsaw fence…


----------



## donbee

I see you have the bandsaw accessory mounted on the SS. For years I had my 28 year old SS bandsaw mounted on one of the standalone bases they sell. But when I decided to nenovate the saw I had problems getting the wheels aligned.
When I called the factory, a nasty woman who identiffied herself as THE resident expert on service for the bandsaw told me that alignment was accomplished by BENDING the support arm for the upper wheel.
When I expressed my surprise that there wasn't a better way, she told me in very snotty terms that that was the way they had always done it.
She might as well have told me, "if you don't like it buy another brand". That's what I did.
My Grizzly bandsaw has a very similar rip fence except it isn't as tall.

ddwwb

ps. I still have the main SS machine and would never let it go.

d


----------



## 8iowa

Chris:
You will note that I did not mention any bandsaw make in my review. I'll repeat, the Kreg Bandsaw Fence is available for a wide selection of bandsaws on today's market.


----------



## croessler

I'm sorry, I may not have been clear. I was referring to the fence specifically I thought It said Shop Smith on the fence was all and thought maybe I was missing the Kreg functionality.


----------



## SST

Nice review. It's always great to see what's out there. I've had pretty good success with a tall home made fence set up, but I only have the old cast iron table. I'm not sure much is available for that.
By the way, I've only had good experiences with Shopsmith on the phone. Sorry to hear of a bad one. -SST


----------



## dusty2

I too have had nothing less than stellar service and cooperation from the group in Customer Service at Shopsmith. There is no one there that is ever "nasty" and they are all resident experts.

Don, I've got a feeling that you were just having a bad day.

With regard to the upper wheel, that is exactly how you realign the wheel if it is tracking incorrectly. I have has my Shopsmith bandsaw for over twenty years and had to give the wheel a little tug only once.

Back off the tension, Don.


----------



## donbee

I sort of resent having that blamed on me. 
After a lifetime of service work on machines of every description, I say without doubt, bending parts is not a satisfactory way to make adjustments.
And there certainly was a nasty, snotty woman on the other end of the phone that day.

ddwwb


----------



## dusty2

We are obviously involved here in a battle of differing opinions and neither one of us in going to change the others mind, Don. I am very pleased with my Shopsmith equipment and I have gotten that way only as a direct result of many years of reliable and accurate performance. I am equally pleased with the support that I have gotten from Shopsmith customer service. So, we are on opposite sides of this issue. I am just thankful that our disagreement is not over something that is really important.

I hope you have a safe and productive day in your work shop.


----------



## 8iowa

Hey guys:

My only purpose here was to review the performance of the Kreg bandsaw fence, which is an accessory available for almost any bandsaw made today.

If you want to argue about something unrelated to my review - take it elsewhere, please.


----------



## donbee

My apology.
I started the hijack.
Sorry.

ddwwb


----------



## JollyGreen67

Hey 8iowa - how long is that fence - for real 30" ? All the Kreg fences I've seen are the blue short doohickies.
Am looking for a fence, but I want it to go all the way across my 16" table. With the exception of yours, the
only Kreg's I've seen are short.


----------

